# Don't You Love the Look and Scent of Lavender?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

I do, here a few interesting photos of growing and harvesting it, more pics here.


There are few things as beautiful and scenic (and as fragrant) as a field full of lavender in full bloom. Even when they’re being harvested, the organized rows of flowers and the farmers’ methodical work strike a beautiful contrast.

There is no one set season to harvest lavender because different parts of the season are best for different uses. Someone harvesting lavender to sell fresh will harvest it differently from someone who wants to sell it in dried bunches or turn it into fragrant sachets. The variety of lavender and the climate it’s growing in can also affect harvest times. 

The three most commonly cultivated species are English lavender (lavandula augustifolia), lavandin (lavandula x intermedia – a hybrid) and French/Spanish lavender (lavandula stoechas).Bunches of fresh and dried lavender can make plenty of money for farmers, but products like soap, fragrant sachets or essential oils can increase their value by more than 100%.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Smells like my ole Grannie used to.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Love lavender - it is very healing and relaxing


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2015)

I would love to visit France to photograph the lavender when it blooms.  Or the lavender festival in July/August.


----------



## Raven (Jul 23, 2015)

I love the scent of lavender and the flowers are pretty to see.
I have a small plant in bloom now in my garden and I like to walk by
so I can smell the lovely fragrance.  It makes me smile.


----------



## Lara (Jul 23, 2015)

*LAVENDER BLUE BLUE DILLY DILLY* _by Robin Spielberg_
Here are beautiful photos with relaxing music. Turn up your sound. I found this a long 
time ago and have never forgotten it. When I saw this thread, I had to share it:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2015)

*Lavanderman – Croatian Comic Book Hero*

Lavanderman is an authentic Croatian comic book hero created by Vanco Rebac and Toni Faver. And what makes Lavanderman different from all other heroes, my friendz? Well, Superman, Silver Surfer, Batman, Spiderman and the rest of ‘super hero crew’ scattered around the space are his cousins and relatives abroad…


----------



## Laurie (Jul 23, 2015)

My wife was a minor collector of lavender and there are still  about six varieties in the garden.  Pick and crush any one and it smells just like lavender.  Pick and crush two or more and there are subtle, but distinct, differences.

For those who can't make it to France, Norfolk is worth the trip.

https://norfolk-lavender.co.uk/home/lavender-fields/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice Lara, thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, I'm a big fan of lavender fragrance! I just planted 2 bunches in my tiny space outside the door. Hopefully next year I'll be able to pick off a few stalks and bring them inside. I've always loved lavender soap, room-sprays, etc. I have dabbed lightbulbs w/ lavender essential oil, but that didn't have the effect I wanted.

It's said the scent causes relaxation and that bees, when working on the flowers get a little "drunk".

I have cooked with herbs de provence, which contains edible lavender but I decided I don't like the flavor. I think it had too much oregano in the blend. A friend of mine made baked chicken with garlic, lavender and honey; it was great.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2015)

Lavender Buzz!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2015)

So perfect Meanderer!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow that's a beautiful picture meanderer...

SB>.I luuurve those photos, we have lavender fields a couple of towns away..and theyare beautiful to look at but I think I might be in the minority here because I really don't like the smell of Lavender..errrk. When I was a kid all the old people used lavender polish and therefore their homes reeked of it, and I've always equated the scent of Lavander with being old and infirm, so I just don't like it.

 I know it's supposed to be soothing if you use it as a herbal aid to enable sleep and calm ... but I would never have lavender in my house , I always said if I start using lavender in my house it's time for the knackers yard for me.. .


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Wow that's a beautiful picture meanderer...
> 
> SB>.I luuurve those photos, we have lavender fields a couple of towns away..and theyare beautiful to look at but I think I might be in the minority here because I really don't like the smell of Lavender..errrk. When I was a kid all the old people used lavender polish and therefore their homes reeked of it, and I've always equated the scent of Lavender with being old and infirm, so I just don't like it.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be soothing if you use it as a herbal aid to enable sleep and calm ... but I would never have lavender in my house , I always said if I start using lavender in my house it's time for the knackers yard for me.. .



I know what you mean Holly I felt the same, lavender polish for furniture, lavender sachets in clothes drawers all associations with the old. Loved the plant but never liked the overpowering scent, lately though I have grown to like it more and find it a relaxing smell. Maybe because I'm old myself its become more appropriate.  ld:

Love the photos above thanks for posting.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 26, 2015)

I think lavender has had bad press, and for some people stereotyped as an 'old lady' fragrance, but not here in Canada - maybe across the pond.       

Plus, that is so changed now -- lavender essential oil is widely used by aromatherapy practitioners, massage therapists and many new age healers. Must we get stuck in an 'old' mindset, a scent doesn't reflect your age.  Would we perhaps feel younger if we wore patchouli oil, and were reminded of our youth attending rock concerts and love-ins?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2019)

More beautiful lavender photos.











https://www.boredpanda.com/lavender-field-aerial-photography-samir-belhamra/


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 25, 2019)

*I often use lavender spray at night. I spritz it onto my sheets and pillows before bed.  Love the scent, and it is a bit calming.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2019)

I put a drop of lavender oil on a tissue sometimes and put it in my pillow case.  It doesn't smell as nice as a lavender flower, but it is relaxing.


----------



## toffee (Aug 26, 2019)

I have lavender fields near me 'look wonderful - but I do wish I liked the smell 'may help me sleep 
but I find it nausea...pity that !


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2019)

Luv the scent of the flowers growing but dislike the oils or sprays...


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

Multiple loves. It smells great growing wild.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Luv the scent of the flowers growing but dislike the oils or sprays...



High quality oil is heavenly....  the cheaper  stuff I dislike also.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

I still love the fragrance of lavender! A friend of mine after her visit to France, sent me a sachet.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like to be surrounded by that scent in the middle of a field._


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 3, 2020)

There are several lavender farms here in my County.Love to drive by and see all the fields of it.We also now have a saffron grower-she is featured in this month`s Sunset Magazine.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)

Lavender Buzz....!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 3, 2020)

Friend gave me some lavender to put under the pillow to aid sleep. Unfortunately it gives me a headache. Grandma loved it, soap, talc all manner of things that were Lavender ....bless


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 3, 2020)

I love lavender. There is a lavender farm nearby and it is owed by a good friend of my son.
Early in the spring he asked my son if he would go with him to pick up some new lavender plants. 
He took a couple of days off to help him and also had to make racks for his truck so they could transport them easily. 
The grower was in Kansas and they picked up over a thousand plants. 
This photo shows all the plants ready to be transported.
They got them home safely and are growing nicely.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 3, 2020)

Ameriscot said:


> I would love to visit France to photograph the lavender when it blooms.  Or the lavender festival in July/August.


This is just wild lavender in Avignon near the city gates.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

*I love the smell of lavender. I just read if you put lavender soap under your fitted bed sheet you can sleep better. I'm going to try it to help me sleep.*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I love the smell of lavender. I just read if you put lavender soap under your fitted bed sheet you can sleep better. I'm going to try it to help me sleep.*



Or.......


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2020)

I am probably the only person on the planet that does not like the smell of lavender.  I just find it very unpleasant and even kind of sickening.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I am probably the only person on the planet that does not like the smell of lavender.  I just find it very unpleasant and even kind of sickening.


Gives me a headache. I think the scent is too strong for me.


----------

